# Farm pole service head



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

3xdad said:


> 230.26 says the POA should provide minimum clearances.
> 
> 230.54(C) says the service head should be above the POA.
> 
> ...


As of this year, the Poco won't allow us to put a mast on their poles. Are you talking about secondary overhead wires leaving the pole after the meter? If you are talking about the service mast and incoming triplex from the Poco. Then that would not be under the NEC because it is before the meter.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Do what the POCO spec book says to do. They have already ironed out any issues with the NEC and the local inspection department.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

poco here requires the head to be 6 to 12 inches above the attachment point.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

x2.

Do it just like the picture in the rules book and don't overthink it. If the POA is above the weatherhead, no big deal. The drip loop will take care of that.


----------

